
Kay Jewelers accused of swapping diamonds with fakes - Jerry2
http://wreg.com/2016/05/26/kay-jewelers-accused-of-swapping-diamonds-with-fakes/
======
okket
> Diamonds are supposed to be forever

Not really, just the one of the best marketing slogans / strategies of the
last century.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QbHRLpYc-0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QbHRLpYc-0)

